# Coyote Hunters needed



## charlesmesserschmidt (Jan 8, 2014)

I live in central Minnesota and have a problem with the coyote's coming in packs every night to my back yard ware my cattle are and I need to have them taken care of. If you are good and would like to come to the Pequot Lakes area and have some fun let me know. I will be more than glad to let you kill them.

charl[email protected]


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am sure you will get some help with that. If I had the time I would head that direction myself, but even though I can't I wanted to say thank you for your hospitality anyway. Best of luck, and I hope you get some great guys coming to take care of those coyotes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Only time yotes ever get after cattle is when they are calving and get the calf before it can walk, or if your cows are under fed and sick.

Besides hunters you could get yourself a burrow or a mini burrow.


----------



## scottnd (Feb 13, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Only time yotes ever get after cattle is when they are calving and get the calf before it can walk, or if your cows are under fed and sick.
> 
> Besides hunters you could get yourself a burrow or a mini burrow.


Hmmm, wonder if the Fargo Golf courses know about the burro's? Last year a gal videoed a 'yote kill a doe in her yard facing the Gold Course. Then later the pack came back & finished it off right in her back yard. Portions were on the news..

PM me if you are on the MN side of the river & need them anywhere within 30 miles of Fargo. If you want them worked over on the ND side I'd need some $$$ for a ND license. 
Some $$$ for expenses would help since fuel is $3+ & Ammo is $1 to $5, then $2400.00 in calls, decoys & guns. 
Hmmm, maybe the wife was right?? :sniper: oke:

But give me a PM anyway & if affordable I'll bring the Grandson out because you can't put a price on experiences (or saving a deer herd)


----------

